# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  MacroMonkey Automation - Macro - Bot - Scripting system.

## Sirmabus

I've been working on my own macro/bot system for some time now and decided to improve it and make it public.
I present *MacroMonkey*!
www.macromonkey.com




> MacroMonkey is a free, feature packed macro/botting scripting system for Windows.
> Aimed mostly towards MMO games, but can be used to automate almost any windows program.
> 
> You can send simulated key presses, mouse moves and clicks, read screen pixels, interact with windows and processes at a low level, talk between other MacroMonkey instances, and much more. 
> 
> Uses the powerful, fast, lightweight, and easy to learn Lua scripting language, with addition of many extensions for automation needs.



I extended a small *Requiem* bot project last year in closed beta to work on a GUI, and other features.
I present *ReqBot*!

A full featured (and free) bot for Requiem.
I haven't tried any other Requiem bot but I would say it's at least on par with most commercial ones.

A small demo running a Dominator (pet class) character:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuEGaX59w0g]YouTube - Requiem MOG, MacroMonkey ReqBot, Dominator class demo[/ame]
[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuEGaX59w0g[/YT]



Download the latest MacroMonkey here:
MacroMonkey Downloads.

Get ReqBot here:
MM ReqBot Forum

----------


## hellhammers

We realy miss u in requem online. Your bot was so awesome! U must... MUST returnin this project for us and make awesome bot now with months fees. Realy.

----------

